# Knit Hat Polina



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

This week's hat is "Polina" - beautiful lady's hat in a lace stitch.

The hat is made on circular needles and does not have a seam.

The pattern provides both written instructions and a chart for the stitch.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-polina-for-a-lady

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till September 27, regular price is $2.99.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Lovely hat pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just bought it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

willi66 said:


> Just bought it!


Thank you so much, Willena! I hope you will enjoy knitting this hat as much as I did!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a beautiful lace design!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> What a beautiful lace design!


Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

polena is beautiful. Can one get by without using dpns?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

POTHOLDER said:


> polena is beautiful. Can one get by without using dpns?


Yes, it is possible to make it on straight needles. Simply add 1 stitch on each side for the seam and purl the wrong side rows.


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

Elena's hats are beautiful and we all know that. One or two of hats have been loose enough at the top to finish with circulars and no dpns. This in her hats is what I am looking for.Thanks for you prompt response. sn


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful, great colour. Just purchased, I never buy patterns since I discovered the internet, but this called to me. Thank you for lovely pattern. mawsk


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I also don't buy many patterns but I just bought yours. It is lovely.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful hat! Your designs are all so pretty! ;0)


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I think thats my favorite


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the discount. I have purchased several of your patterns and love all of them.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so very much for your lovely comments and support, ladies! A very special THANK YOU to Everybody who has purchased the pattern, happy knitting!)))


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I just bought it! I buy all your patterns. They are so well written and a joy to make.

Thank you, Elena.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful! Love this pattern!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I am ALWAYS looking forward to your next design.... You never leave me wanting, on the contrary, each one is gorgeous! This one is FABULOUS!!!!!! Love it! Thank you sooo much For the sale price! Wow!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

One of my favourite of your designs, beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your support once again, Everybody! It feels great to read your comments, I am so happy you like my hat patterns!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that chevron detailxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just such an interesting stitch pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful as always!!!!!


----------

